# Compaction.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MyFarmLife.

Regards, Mike

https://myfarmlife.com/crop-care/take-action-against-compaction/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sept_email_2


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, and if you compact it deep enough it takes decades to get rid of compaction if you ever do.

Shortly after grandfather bought the farm in 1954 they installed the hi voltage towers. Drag a crane in with bulldozers, drag the crane out with bulldozers, drag a cement truck in with dozers, drag it out with dozers.

When we tiled across the track they used had to shift to the lowest crawler gear we had and still spit slabs out of the conveyor. Ended up running a tile down each side of the track as water would not move across it to the first tile we installed.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I had no idea it was that long lasting. Interesting.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

And there is going to be an abundance of compaction this fall as the silage comes off... a month late. Ground is saturated here.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

One thing I know is our soils vary quickly here. About a mile from our house we have about a four acre field. It is our sandiest soil and have run subsoiler through a couple of times and never hit any compaction that I could detect. We have heavier soil within say 2000 yards of that field and it does benefit to subsoil it at least every three years, maybe even every other year with row crops. Helps with how wet the field can be.

We had (now my youngest daughter's homesite) field when I first subsoiled it had real issue with holding water, often a mud hole. I got a two shank subsoiler pulling with a 68 hp 2 wheel drive tractor and was able to pull it everywhere else but when I hit that spot totally failed. Had to pull the subsoiler shallow with lowering it for the next pass till got it fully ripped and then dropped one shank of last pass and only pulling one shank ripping the dirt. The part that was amazing to me the tractor was steady jumping as I could hear the sound of cracking rock. Just amazed me. No rock, just that much compaction and no wet spot when subsoiled.

Reading this and thinking on my small hay field, realize what that field needs, should have been subsoiled but did not think of it for "hay field" but it shall be this fall. We were really wet with water on it much of the fall and winter.


----------

